# V24 Nav Software Available



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

http://www.bmwautocross.com/v24/ :thumbup:


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

Here is a pic of the disc that someone uploaded to the yahoo nav group:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

But more importantly... what's new?


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

I've installed it and so far, the only change I've noticed is a new option called "Route Magnet". After setting a destination, you can push the right knob to get the "contextual" menu to pop up. In that menu is the Route Magnet option. It allows you to set a point on the map and it will change your route to go through that point. I was testing it briefly while parked in my garage so I think that's what the option is doing. 

Also, it was said (on the yahoo nav group) that is version also adds "Theft Tracking" through the navigation system. I have no idea how that works. Maybe in conjunction with BMW Assist? :dunno:


As for the download site, the guy who posted it says his host is getting bogged down so he setup a backup site. It uses the same url. The backup site will only be up from 5pm to 5am PST.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Neat. :thumbup: What brand of CD-R did you use? Been a while since I've burned a disk for the nav... don't want to get it jammed or anything. :eeps:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Yes, the route magnet is one of the newest features. But it's not working like a waypoint, rather it's 'trying' to recalculate the route through (or near) the magnet point you define.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Alex Baumann said:


> Yes, the route magnet is one of the newest features. But it's not working like a waypoint, rather it's 'trying' to recalculate the route through (or near) the magnet point you define.


So it's essentially a "soft" waypoint... you can go from point A to point B but the route must pass as close as possible to the magnet.

I assume you only get 1 magnet?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

alee said:


> So it's essentially a "soft" waypoint... you can go from point A to point B but the route must pass as close as possible to the magnet.
> 
> I assume you only get 1 magnet?


Yup, soft waypoint. For instance, putting Chicago as a magnet point on the route from NYC to PA won't affect the route calculation.

Hmm, I dunno yet how many magnet points one get. I'll have the it upgraded probably next week.


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

What's this icon (circled in red)?


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

alee said:


> Neat. :thumbup: What brand of CD-R did you use? Been a while since I've burned a disk for the nav... don't want to get it jammed or anything. :eeps:


I used a cheapo Staples brand CD-R. Any CD-R should do. Just don't burn faster than 2x. Don't use +/-RW media.


----------



## Jever (Apr 16, 2003)

alee said:


> What's this icon (circled in red)?


Volume?  :rofl:


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

gfeiner said:


> Here is a pic of the disc that someone uploaded to the yahoo nav group:


Did the download and extracted the zipped files.

Do you stick all of the files into one directory or into subdirectories?

Does it work with the DVD nav?

TIA


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

alee said:


> What's this icon (circled in red)?


Not available on the 3-series with nav, but it is an indicator for the hourly alert feature. On the 5 & 7, you can turn this feature on and it will chime just before the end of each hour (i.e. 2:59, 3:59, etc).


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ChadS said:


> Not available on the 3-series with nav, but it is an indicator for the hourly alert feature. On the 5 & 7, you can turn this feature on and it will chime just before the end of each hour (i.e. 2:59, 3:59, etc).


ummmm...

damn, I want that too.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

rte6six said:


> Did the download and extracted the zipped files.
> 
> Do you stick all of the files into one directory or into subdirectories?
> 
> ...


yes it works with DVD nav. It works with MKII, MKIII and MKIV. I'm not sure if it will update a MKI. The zip files contain an image of the software disc. The are two versions of the image on that site. One is a CloneCD based image. The other is a Nero image. If you don't have CloneCD or Nero, you can download the Nero image and use a shareware program called UltraISO to convert it to a standard ISO image.


----------



## rte6six (Sep 1, 2003)

*thx*

Thank you gfeiner!
I will give it a go later this weekend.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

aaah, you posted it here, so that's why my server has been getting so overloaded . I probably won't be able to host it for more than another day....


----------



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

Can I go from 18.1 straight to this?

Will it work in an E65?


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

I installed it this morning and it went smoothly. However, I don't see ANY differences. I don't even get the "route magnet" option?? Anyone have any ideas why that's happening? My wife took the car for the day so I can't confirm anything else.

I have an 3/03 build 330i. This was my first nav software upgrade since getting the car.

:dunno:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Those, who have burned it on CD and upgraded *successfully*, please post the CD-R brand, the burn software and the burn speed.

Thank you


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

allaboutme said:


> Well.. That's just too bad then...
> Do you know when BMW issued sirius-ready navs?


Well, it's just an educated guess anyway... I guess we'll eventually figure it out.

I think Sirius-ready navs didn't come out until early 2004... Martin Bishop at bmwnav.com might know more details.


----------



## Terry Kennedy (Sep 21, 2002)

alee said:


> I'd bet that the magnet feature is only showing up on 60.90.6.942.908-03 nav units (Sirius-ready Mk4 units). Not sure why it matters, but since not all Mk4 users are getting it, that's the only distinction I can think of.


I have an older (not even an earlier ... 942 908) MK IV in my car right now, and the only changes I see are a new "avoid ferries" option and the accept button moving to the other side of the screen. I have a Rev 3 MK IV from BMWNAV at my house, but at the moment the car and I are in Illinois at Amanda's. I'll post back in a week or two when I swap it and see if anything new appears.


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Is this update only for USA navigation systems?

I'm in Australia and I have a DVD based (Mk-IV) system - current software version is 4-1/30

I'm downloading the image now with the hope of installing it later tonight but I'm a little hesitant. 

I'm assuming that even if it messes around with my Nav computer I'll still be able to revert back to the v23 disc (which my dealer has here) - is this correct... or am I playing with fire!?

Thanks,

Paul
Australia


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Well... I did it, and it seemed to work.

Things I've noticed about v24 on a DVD Mk-IV System (SW 4-1/40) on an Australian E46 (2004)

- I do not see this 'route magnet' on my display like some others report 
- The method for scrolling around on the 'destination input map' is now different (see below)
- route 'types' have been renamed (fastest -> fast ; shortest -> short)
- the 'new route' function allows much greater distances to be dialed up rather than the previous limit of 15 km from memory

Other than these things I have noticed no other changes.

The scrolling method on the 'destination input map' is different:
Previously scrolling was via the highlighting of 4 direction buttons on-screen, and then holding down the selection knob to 'scroll' in the desired direction.
Now there are only 2 direction buttons - up/down & left/right.

If you click on either one the screen changes to a map with a crosshair for finding the destination by scrolling (the actual crosshairs are asymmetrical - one long one, covering th full screen, and one short one). Scrolling is achieved by ROTATING the knob. You can toggle between left/right and up/down mode by PRESSING and HOLDING the knob. If you do this you'll see that the long/short crosshairs will switch.

When you are done (of if you need to change the scale) just PRESS the knob BRIEFLY. 

Hope this helps.  

Paul
Australia


----------



## mattbourne (Sep 20, 2004)

nitram_luap said:


> - I do not see this 'route magnet' on my display like some others report
> - The method for scrolling around on the 'destination input map' is now different (see below)
> - route 'types' have been renamed (fastest -> fast ; shortest -> short)
> - the 'new route' function allows much greater distances to be dialed up rather than the previous limit of 15 km from memory


Very well spotted. I must say after updating my X3 2.5i to v24 this morning, it wasnt until I read your post that I noticed these subtle changes...

I've never had a use to 'destination input map' but I guess it'll make it a little easier to use when I eventually need it!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

There's some speculation on bmwnav that if your nav is in "US" mode, there is no route magnet option (ie. if you have the accept screen when you start up your car).


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

The upgrade went fine. I have route magnet, haven't tried it yet though. 

I'll take a photo, when I'm home  :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Service Bulletin V24 - USA


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

If you don't have/use an MP3, seems like a lot of work just for stolen vehicle tracking.
Perhaps I misread the bulletin.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

kd2789mo said:


> If you don't have/use an MP3, seems like a lot of work just for stolen vehicle tracking.
> Perhaps I misread the bulletin.


It's not only the extra features, but the menus are overall faster now.


----------



## kd2789mo (Jul 8, 2004)

Alex Baumann said:


> It's not only the extra features, but the menus are overall faster now.


Now, THAT may be worth the effort :thumbup:

The 5 is extremely fast already, but the 7, like dial-up was 5 years ago!


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

allaboutme said:


> But do you have magnet


Can't tell. My car decided to let me know that it was short a bunch of coolant so I haven't driven it since then.  I did play around, but didn't see a magnet function. :dunno:


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

mattbourne said:


> I've never had a use to 'destination input map' but I guess it'll make it a little easier to use when I eventually need it!


It's a handy function when you know where something should be on the map by some geographic landmark but don't otherwise know the name of the area. I used it on my ED trip to get to Linderhof Palace. While a touchscreen would be far more intuitive for this operation, I'm hoping the new method is better than the wonky arrow system previously used.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

alee said:


> Here you go... ignore the Key CD instruction info (which is only important for V18).


Can someone repost the instruction for update? The image attached here is really blurry, I can hardly read it.

eel


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

eelnoraa said:


> Can someone repost the instruction for update? The image attached here is really blurry, I can hardly read it.
> 
> eel


Although written for the V20 software install, these instructions worked fine for me yesterday when I went from V20 to V24. Make sure you scroll down to the E46 part.


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Spectre said:


> Although written for the V20 software install, these instructions worked fine for me yesterday when I went from V20 to V24. Make sure you scroll down to the E46 part.


Thanks a lot, I just did the update, using nero express, NEC DVD RW, 8x write, Maxell 700MB blank CD. Update went without glitch. No route magnet for me either.

I was not planning to did this update until I saw someone mention the speed is faster, and also the change in scrolling the map in "destination input". I use "distination input" to browse the map very often, and I thought the old way of using arrow is very inconvinient, so a change in this aspect is the main reason I went through this update. After playing around the new "distination input" scrolling, I found new scrolling method is not much better than then old method. Oh well, a little improvement is better than nothing.

Again, thanks for post the update and instructions.

eel


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Pics


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

more pics


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> more pics


What is the "TMC" in green mean? I have never seen it in my NAV/

eel


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

eelnoraa said:


> What is the "TMC" in green mean? I have never seen it in my NAV/


Traffic Message Channel. It's not enabled in the USA.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> more pics


I'm jealous, Alex. But thanks for the pics.


----------



## samlee4444 (Oct 2, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> Pics


Question: What does that arrow mean circled in red below?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

samlee4444 said:


> Question: What does that arrow mean circled in red below?


It's showing the direction of the destination.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Updated my NAV software this morning. I burned at 1x using CloneCD on a crappy, cheap, generic brand CD-R. Worked fine. 

I have a MkIV and am in Euro mode thanks to the downgrade/upgrade trick, and I do have route magnet. It only shows up if you've entered a destination and click the button at the map screen. Scroll down and you see it.


----------



## Necochino (Aug 27, 2004)

*Need help downloading...*

Is there any other place to download these files? I've tried several times already and my downloads break down at 40%. If I restart (several times) I do succeed but the image does not work in Nero. I do have cable modem, so speed should not be the issue.

Thanks,


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

swchang said:


> Updated my NAV software this morning. I burned at 1x using CloneCD on a crappy, cheap, generic brand CD-R. Worked fine.
> 
> I have a MkIV and am in Euro mode thanks to the downgrade/upgrade trick, and I do have route magnet. It only shows up if you've entered a destination and click the button at the map screen. Scroll down and you see it.


How did you get Euro mode for your NAV?

eel


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

swchang said:


> Updated my NAV software this morning. I burned at 1x using CloneCD on a crappy, cheap, generic brand CD-R. Worked fine.
> 
> I have a MkIV and am in Euro mode thanks to the downgrade/upgrade trick, and I do have route magnet. It only shows up if you've entered a destination and click the button at the map screen. Scroll down and you see it.


Thanks for that...

I have a question:

My car is in Australia, and the units I use are metric (km, l, etc)... if I downgrade, then upgrade as described in various places, I can remove the 'Accept' screen... BUT what will I lose?? Will my car default to a situation where I cannot use metric units?

...seriously thinking of doing this...

Thanks,

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

nitram_luap said:


> Thanks for that...
> 
> I have a question:
> 
> ...


You can still use km, etc. But you knew that -- why would a Euro mode disable usage of the SI system that European countries use?


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> How did you get Euro mode for your NAV?
> 
> eel


Downgrade to a lower firmware version than your current one, then upgrade to a higher firmware version than the one you downgraded to.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

swchang said:


> Downgrade to a lower firmware version than your current one, then upgrade to a higher firmware version than the one you downgraded to.


...and please keep in mind that you lose your split-screen functionality when doing so.


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

KrisL said:


> ...and please keep in mind that you lose your split-screen functionality when doing so.


Yep, but a small price to pay (in my mind) to lose that annoying accept screen.


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

KrisL said:


> ...and please keep in mind that you lose your split-screen functionality when doing so.


Whoa... so are you saying that if I downgrade the Navigation OS to version 22.1 and then upgrade the Navigation OS back up to version 24 I'm going to lose the splitscreen? :yikes:

That seems really strange given that it is this very software which is responsible for displaying the splitscreen in the first place...  Is there anyone here who has tried it yet? (in order to remove the 'accept' screen & to enable 'route magent') - I'm gradually building myselft up to trying it, but losing the splitscreen would be bad IMO... so I might not try it after all!

As for the other query regarding the SI units - I suspected that it wouldn't be a problem... but I thought there was a reason people were upset that their nav was in UK mode, not USA mode - and I couldn't work out why...

Paul
Australia


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

nitram_luap said:


> Whoa... so are you saying that if I downgrade the Navigation OS to version 22.1 and then upgrade the Navigation OS back up to version 24 I'm going to lose the splitscreen? :yikes:
> 
> That seems really strange given that it is this very software which is responsible for displaying the splitscreen in the first place...  Is there anyone here who has tried it yet? (in order to remove the 'accept' screen & to enable 'route magent') - I'm gradually building myselft up to trying it, but losing the splitscreen would be bad IMO... so I might not try it after all!
> 
> ...


As I said, I've done it, and those are all the changes.


----------



## cruztopless (Sep 23, 2002)

That's too bad. I'm thankful you pointed out the loss of the split screen because I was thinking about doing it, but no longer. Mine is on split screen 100% of the time. Pressing the accept has become a habit now that it's no longer a big deal to me.

Thanks.


----------



## allaboutme (Dec 22, 2003)

It's just a minor annoyance to push a knob to accept anyway. Gotta do what ya gotta do.. similar to having to put the key in the ignition and turning that to start the car..


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

The truth about the downgrade/upgrade... SPLIT-SCREEN

This is based on a downgrade to v22.1 then back to v24 on an Australian 2004 E46 with DVD Nav

1) The split screen is unchanged, with one small exception -> Any audio source, if selected (or station/CD changed) is displayed 'full screen' rather than on the left side pane. The onboard computer can still be displayed on the left pane.

2) Navigation is still the same in split screen mode (map on left, directions on right) :thumbup: 

3) 'Accept' screen is gone for good! :thumbup: 

4) I now have 'Traffic Information' as a menu item, albeit grayed out :dunno: Maybe I need a TMC tuner?

5) Route Magnet now appears, but I haven't tested it yet  

6) When I press INFO in FM mode I have TP, RDS but no Nav-Min option (previously I had RDS, PTY & NavMin, but no TP!) -> strange that this software influences the radio! (my radio region is unchanged at OCE for oceania) :dunno: 

7) All the other changes of the v24 software are there too

The 'split screen' function with the AUDIO sources is not a big deal... maybe this is what people are talking about? It was never clear in earlier posts.

Hope this helps...

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

TMC stands for Traffic Message Channel. The data is on the CD/DVD. Probably not available in your part of the world.


----------



## mattbourne (Sep 20, 2004)

nitram_luap said:


> This is based on a downgrade to v22.1 then back to v24 on an Australian 2004 E46 with DVD Nav


Paul,

I'm in a similar position to you, Australian 2004 E83 with DVD NAV. Thanks for being a guinea pig for me!

I guess I'm very tempted to also perform a downgrade/upgrade based on your experience. I assume, since you would have mentioned other wise, that i'll stay in metres and not change to feet or yards as mentioned by others??

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Did the upgrade on Saturday, no issues. TDK CD-R. Of course, no route magnet, but I do feel strangely calm knowing I have the latest version. 

Quick and dirty photo from my camera phone:


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

alee said:


> Did the upgrade on Saturday, no issues. TDK CD-R. Of course, no route magnet, but I do feel strangely calm knowing I have the latest version.
> 
> Quick and dirty photo from my camera phone:


I bet you would have it if you were in Euro mode... :angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

swchang said:


> I bet you would have it if you were in Euro mode... :angel:


I like my units in feet, not yards. My nav was actually in Euro mode when I first installed the DVD nav computer... I am probably the only person who went to the dealer afterwards to get my computer set to USA again.


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

mattbourne said:


> Paul,
> 
> I'm in a similar position to you, Australian 2004 E83 with DVD NAV. Thanks for being a guinea pig for me!
> 
> ...


Matt,

Someone had to be the guineapig! At least I could always go back to the dealer if things really messed up!! I like taking calculated risks - it makes life exciting 

The units are unchanged if you're using the metric system, the feet/yard issue is only evident if you select miles as your units. 

The major good points are the loss of the 'Accept' screen and the gaining of the 'Route Magnet' function...

Anyone know where we can get an updated manual for nav which includes some blurb on the 'Route Magnet' funciton (how it works, limitations, etc) ?

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

Oh... by the way...

One other thing I've noticed about the v24 upgrade...

The system now appears to remember what was on the screen the next time you start up the car - for example if you have the screen set to 'Monitor Off' and then you turn off the car, come back later & restart it, you'll notice the screen stays off... it never did this before. I haven't yet tried it with all settings (TV, etc)...

Paul Martin
Australia


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

nitram_luap said:


> Someone had to be the guineapig! At least I could always go back to the dealer if things really messed up!! I like taking calculated risks - it makes life exciting


As far as I know, the split-screen radio display issue can't be fixed... once you "lose" it, or if you never had it to begin with, you can't restore it. My 2001 330Ci has a MkIV computer, but has never be able to do split screen radio.


----------



## ChadS (Jan 4, 2002)

alee said:


> My 2001 330Ci has a MkIV computer, but has never be able to do split screen radio.


 You would need to upgrade to the newer radio. Uh oh did I just give Al something else to buy. :angel:


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

ChadS said:


> You would need to upgrade to the newer radio. Uh oh did I just give Al something else to buy. :angel:


I hear good things about the BM53 radio...


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

Anyone know if you get a BM53 when BMW does the HK/Nav radio fix? My radio was replaced a couple of weeks ago, but I can't tell if's a BM53. Al, I suppose you're not under warranty anymore, are you...


----------



## alee (Dec 19, 2001)

Spectre said:


> Anyone know if you get a BM53 when BMW does the HK/Nav radio fix? My radio was replaced a couple of weeks ago, but I can't tell if's a BM53. Al, I suppose you're not under warranty anymore, are you...


I'm still warrantied for another 8 months or so.

From what I'm told, an easy way to tell if you have the BM53 is the nav audio prompts overlay over the music, vs. muting the music and reading the directions.


----------



## nitram_luap (May 24, 2004)

nitram_luap said:


> Oh... by the way...
> 
> One other thing I've noticed about the v24 upgrade...
> 
> ...


Another feature of the Route Magnet...

If you use the Route Magnet to navigate to a destination it remembers the 'magnet' for next time - If you select that destination again via the 'Last Destinations' menu it asks you if you want to 'Continue Route Magnet?' - Nice...

I'm going to have a play to see if I can attach a magnet to addresses in the address book, and whether it remembers different magnets for different routes...

See attached pics 

Paul


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

nitram_luap said:


> Another feature of the Route Magnet...
> 
> If you use the Route Magnet to navigate to a destination it remembers the 'magnet' for next time - If you select that destination again via the 'Last Destinations' menu it asks you if you want to 'Continue Route Magnet?' - Nice...
> 
> ...


My system doesn't remember that I wanted the screen off...


----------



## eelnoraa (Oct 13, 2003)

swchang said:


> My system doesn't remember that I wanted the screen off...


same here

the new software will turn on the screen everytime I start the car, even if I turn it off previously. I remmeber the older software woldn't do that.

eel


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

eelnoraa said:


> same here
> 
> the new software will turn on the screen everytime I start the car, even if I turn it off previously. I remmeber the older software woldn't do that.
> 
> eel


Oh, it did for me. I guess my screen never wants to be off.


----------



## Spectre (Aug 1, 2002)

The screen probably needs to be on so the lawyers can make you accept their warning for the hundredth.


----------



## x-fibre (Jul 28, 2004)

what about the mp3 displaying option
what does it do? i thought the radio just read audio cds ?


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

x-fibre said:


> what about the mp3 displaying option
> what does it do? i thought the radio just read audio cds ?


According to the service measure for the v24 software, the displaying of MP3 tags is only for the E83 and E85.


----------



## dwaynemosley (Apr 8, 2002)

I applied the software changes to my '04 X5 today. I went from V24 to V21, got rid of the "accept" screen, and then loaded V24 back on. After the V24 upgrade, I am still rid of the "accept" screen, and now have "route magnet". 

Route Magnet works in an interesting way. It doesn't exactly establish a waypoint, rather it "pulls" the route toward whatever point you establish with the route magnet map "set". It allows you to establish alternate routes through areas where the "base" navigation wouldn't ordinarily send you. Before you had no choice in the chosen route, now you do. 

My measurements and navigation prompts did change to to yards instead of feet. I don't have a problem with that considering the extra features. 

Thanks to everyone who posted on here about the opportunity to do this change. It helped motivate me to try it.

Dwayne


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

Okay, so I'm ready to try this. Only one question: What if I feel it's too technical for me to attempt? Should I go to my dealer and ask to have one of their "trainer BMW personnel" do it for me? What if they're not fully trained, yet, and bungle it?


----------



## solsurfr (Oct 19, 2003)

dwaynemosley said:


> I applied the software changes to my '04 X5 today. I went from V24 to V21, got rid of the "accept" screen, and then loaded V24 back on. After the V24 upgrade, I am still rid of the "accept" screen, and now have "route magnet".
> 
> Route Magnet works in an interesting way. It doesn't exactly establish a waypoint, rather it "pulls" the route toward whatever point you establish with the route magnet map "set". It allows you to establish alternate routes through areas where the "base" navigation wouldn't ordinarily send you. Before you had no choice in the chosen route, now you do.
> 
> ...


Sorry to bring an old thread back up but how did you get rid of the "accept" screen???? I would love to know. Just to add to a previous question. I used Nero 6, Staples CD-R, and burned image at 10x with no problems. Upgrade Successful.


----------



## gfeiner (Jun 27, 2003)

solsurfr said:


> Sorry to bring an old thread back up but how did you get rid of the "accept" screen???? I would love to know. Just to add to a previous question. I used Nero 6, Staples CD-R, and burned image at 10x with no problems. Upgrade Successful.


to get rid of the accept screen, you have to downgrade to a older version first, then upgrade back to the latest version. But doing so will also change the readings below 1 mile to yards instead of feet and it removes the emergency option from the main menu.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*Success*

First of all, thank God for the Internet!!! :thumbup:

So, I downloaded the software from X5 World and got the WinRAR Software to uznip it, then burned with Nero at 4x onto a TDK CD-R. Upgrade went without a hitch. I'm now at 3-1/63 on my MKIII Nav computer. I haven't driven around yet, but I have noticed the response time is much improved - I toyed around just a bit.

So I'm very interested in elimination of the Accept screen. I have a copy of V21.1 software that I can revert to, then go back to v24. But, I don't want to lose my split screen capabilities.

Can someone with MKIII Nav computer confirm or deny the loss of the split screen capabilities when eliminating the Accept screen?

TIA,


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

*I can!*



jvr530i said:


> Can someone with MKIII Nav computer confirm or deny the loss of the split screen capabilities when eliminating the Accept screen?


Curiosity got the best of me, so here it is...

a) Loaded V24, which for the MKIII loaded 1/63, the highest version available.

b) Came back into office and searched Internet for a few hours...

c) Posted a question, got impatient...

d) Went for it and installed v21.1, 1/62 for the MKIII. After reboot, NO ACCEPT, scale in Yards/Miles and Traffic Information option available, Emergency gone, still have the split scree capabilities.

e) Reinstalled 1/63, still no Accept and all else the same.

Why did I wait so long? I dunno, somebody :slap: me. I guess I got a little daring as I have an appt for service on Wednesday and figured they could unfcuk anything I may have fcuked up. No need, all is well!

Happy motoring!


----------



## swchang (Oct 5, 2003)

Welcome to the joys of no accept screen. I lost split screen for radio, but it was worth it.


----------



## jvr826 (Apr 22, 2002)

swchang said:


> Welcome to the joys of no accept screen. I lost split screen for radio, but it was worth it.


Yeah, I guess I partially read your post about that issue and missed that point. After reviewing all of the features in the car it was clear to me.

What isn't clear is why they changed this and left the big empty space underneath with nothing displayed. Rather than scroll the station name and song title along the top, why not display it in that open space?

As a former GUI designer some of this stuff appears too obvious, but I guess the software engineers at BMW don't quite see it that way. :angel: When I got the car it had a different version of software than was outlined in the manual that came with it and one of the features I really wish was still there is the list of preset stations. Now that is a cool feature I've never seen on any other radio.

Now I'm going to have to retrain myself to NOT hit the Accept button anymore.


----------



## Frankie_BMW (Nov 7, 2004)

gfeiner said:


> http://www.bmwautocross.com/v24/ :thumbup:


No it's not - but you can get it here -> * www.bmwportal.net *
:thumbup:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Frankie, if you don't stop spamming the board, you'll lose your priviledge to use Bimmerfest.

Thanks.


----------

